# 2009 - Was war das Beste, was dieses Jahr zu bieten hat?



## Düstermond (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen.
Das Jahr neigt sich mal wieder dem Ende zu und wie jedes Jahr, ist es (meiner Meinung nach) interessant zu wissen, was im Jahre 2009 "das Beste" in diversen unten genannten Kathegorien war. Ich fange einfach mal an:

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Auch wenn viele jetzt anders denken, fand ich die E_rnennung von Obama zum U.S.Präsidenten_ im Januar immer noch ziemlich episch. Klar, das ganze wirkte aufgezogen, aber dennoch... So viel positives ist allerdings auch nicht passiert dieses Jahr.

*Bestes Buch 2009:*
Es ist zwar Klischeehaft, aber Dan Browns _Das verlorene Symbol_ konnte mich am meisten begeistern. Auch wenn das der schwächste Dan Brown Roman ist, so hat es trozdem irre viel Spaß gemacht ihr zu lesen.

*Bester Film 2009:*
Meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand_ Inglorious Basterds_. Vor allem in Bereich Film gab es dieses Jahr viele Enttäuschungen. Der sechste Harry Potter war eher eine Mischung aus Twilight und GZSZ und Illumati hat mit einem gewagten Drehbuch ziemlich viel vom Charme des Buches zu nichte gemacht. Emmerichs 2012 war dann leider auch nicht so der Bringer. Dafür konnte Tarentinos Film, in den ich eigentlich nur wiederwillig reingegangen bin, meiner Meinung nach Überzeugen.

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):*
Das Highlight dieses Jahres im Bereich PC-Spiel war für mich _Batman: Arkham Asylum_. Zuerst war ich Skeptisch, ob eine Umsetzung des Comics(bzw. der Filme) überhaupt möglich ist. Nachdem ich aber die Demo gespielt habe war ich überzeugt. Batman:AA ist eines der wenigen Spiele, die ich mir dieses Jahr gekauft habe. Die Wahl zwischen Risen und Batman viel nicht leicht. Batman konnte aber dann ein wenig mehr überzeugen, weil ich persönlich Rollenspiele im Einzelspieler nicht ganz so gut finde.

*Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):*
Hier gewinnt _New Super Mario Bros. Wii_. Ich kann nichts dafür, aber seit ich damals Super Mario Bros. 3 auf dem NES und Super Mario World auf dem SNES gespielt habe liebe ich 2D-Plattform Mariospiele einfach. Nun wurde mit dem neusten Teil der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder angehoben und viele alte klassische Elemente konnte man wieder finden. Das Spiel war zwar nach ca. 7-8 Stunden schon zu Ende, dennoch fühlte ich mich beim Spielen direkt 15 Jahre zurück versetzt. 

Viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (6. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Mir fällt da eigendlich auch nur die Wahl von Obama ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bester Film 2009*
Dieses Jahr war ich nicht so oft im Kino aber _Die nackte Wahrheit_ war meiner Meinung nach der Beste Film 

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)*
Ganz klar _Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2_. Hab den 1.Teil mit begeisterung gezockt und den 2.Teil find ich sogar bisschen besser als den 1.

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (Konsole)*
Hab zwar selber keine aktuelle Konsole aber ich finde _Assassin´s Creed 2 _ist das beste Spiel für die PS3.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Obama-Wahl

*Bester Film 2009:*
2012 - schöne effekte 

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):*
Dragon Age: Origins - ohne Zweifel. Tolle Story, tolle Charaktere, genialer Soundtrack - <3

*Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):*
New Super Mario Bros. Wii! Mario als 2D-Side-Scroller ==> sehr gut.


----------



## dacarl (6. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Schweinegrippe, weil die Menschen aufgrund dieser Panikmache endlich Medien und Politik in Frage stellen, also kritisch beäugen und nicht blind alles glauben.

*Bester Film 2009*
Burn after Reading

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)
*AION - Tower of Eternity


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. Dezember 2009)

*Ereignis:*
Nichts großartiges passiert imo.

*Film:*
District 9 hat mir persönlich am meisten zugesagt.

*Spiel:*
Unzweifelhaft Dragon Age Origins.



> Bester Film 2009
> Burn after Reading


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass der von 2008 ist, oder?


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Puh... ka

*Bester Film 2009*
Ich bin zwar nicht so der MJ Fan, aber ich fand den Film trotz aller Erwartungen richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)*
_Risen_, das meiner Meinung nach beste "Gothic" das es bis jetzt gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bestes Spiel 2009 (Konsole)*
-Keine Konsole.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Gibt ja nur den Obama der mal ein Positiver Lichtblick war ^^

*Bester Film 2009*
Hangover

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)*
Dragon Age, endlich mal wieder ein spiel das man mehr als einmal durchspielen will.

*Beste Serie*
Burn Notice , ich find sie einfach klasse, Boston Legal ist fast genauso geil


----------



## mccord (6. Dezember 2009)

*Bester Film:* 
Moon, endlich mal wieder ein guter Sci-Fi Film!

*Bestes Spiel:* 
Dragon Age

*Bestes Album:* 
Phoenix - Wolfgang Amadeus Phoenix

*Beste Serie:*
Sons of Anarchy 2.Staffel, einfach ne Hammer Tv-Serie vom Macher von "The Shield"


----------



## Qonix (6. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Das Minarett-Verbot in der Schweiz

*Bestes Buch 2009:*
Der neue Elfen und Orks Band.

*Bester Film 2009:*
Watchmen: ein grandioser Film

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):*
Dragon Age: Origins und Risen

*Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):*
Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Neujahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bester Film 2009*
Hangover&Brüno -> Jaja anspruchslos, aber lustig ;D

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)*
Für mich nichts gutes. Bleibe bei Yuris Rache, Age of Mythologie und Wacraft III. Kaum zu übertreffen.
*Bestes Spiel 2009 (Konsole)*
Nichts gutes. Nächstes Jahr wird dafür Hammer. Bajonetta, God of War III und Dantes Inferno. Mir sprizt das Blut ja schon in die Augen, wenn ich daran denke :O


----------



## F-S-N (6. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Ereignis 2009:
Das viele Leute den Mund aufgemacht haben und ihre meinung gesagt haben:aktuell die Schweitz, Dr. Thilo Sarrazin....

Ich hab meine Spielsucht überwunden.




Bester Film 2009:
REC2

Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):
----




Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):




COD 4




Allgemein war es aber ein scheiß Jahr für mich....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Ereignis 2009:
---

Bestes Buch 2009:
Das Verlorene Symbol

Bester Film 2009:
Inglorious Basterds.

Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):
COD6 MW 2

Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):
COD6 MW 2


----------



## Ykon (6. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> *Bestes Spiel 2009 (Konsole)*
> Nichts gutes.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Vor allem in den letzten beiden Quartalen des Jahren kamen solche (meiner Meinung nach) Knaller wie: Borderlands, CoD MW2 und Assassins Creed 2.

Ich kam in letzter Zeit kaum von meiner Xbox weg.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Ereignis 2009:
Ähm hmm weis auch nich meine neue Freundin? XD Auf Weltebene naja Obama

Bester Film 2009
Hangover (hab mich selten so weggelacht)

Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)
Madballs in Babo Invasion

Bestes Spiel 2009 (Konsole)
Assasins Creed 2


----------



## Firun (6. Dezember 2009)

/Spam gelöscht , bleibt bitte beim Thema , danke.


----------



## Infernallord (7. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Ereignis 2009:
Bayern ist nicht Meister geworden. 

Bester Film 2009
Transformers 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)
Anno 1404 hat mich den ganzen Urlaub an den Rechner gefesselt Oo


----------



## Alion (7. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Puh schwierig. Mein Highlight dieses Jahr war mein Urlaub im August. Erst Wacken Open Air und dann noch eine Woche nach Berlin.

*Bester Film 2009:*
Inglorious Basterds hat mich dieses Jahr am meisten Überzeugt. Cargo hat mich von der Machart überzeugt. Leider kamen die Schauspieler nicht sehr glaubhaft rüber.

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):*
Ich habe dieses Jahr genau 3 Spiele gespielt. World of Warcraft, Assassins Creed 1 und Sim City 4. Alle drei Spiele sind nicht aus dem Jahr 2009 und deshalb kann ich da auch nicht wirklich mitreden.

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (Konsole):*
Hab beim Kollegen mal in Assassins Creed 2 reingeschnuppert und kann es kaum erwarten bis das Spiel auf dem PC erscheint.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Ganz klar mein allererstes Festival WACKEN!! 

*Bester Film 2009:*
Watchmen, einfach ein unglaublich genialer Film

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):*
Risen (bis auf den Endboss) weil ich einfach dieses Spiel liebe


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Ereignis 2009:
Die gut verlaufene OP meines Bruders, nuff said!

Bestes Buch 2009:
-Kein-

Bester Film 2009:
-Kein-

Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):
Tales of Monkey Island (PC Version). Wenn morgen das letzte Kapitel kommt, ist es komplett.  Nach Teil 4 hatte ich geglaubt es kommt nichts gutes mehr, überraschen Lukas Arts und Telltale Games mit so nem Wuchtpaket.

Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):
Ich schwanke zwischen Brütal Legends und Uncharted 2.
Beides Spiele an denen ich lange gehangen hab.


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*

Kollegstufe hat begonnen...ein Ende ist in Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bestes Buch 2009:*

Die dunkle Seite - Frank Schätzing

*Bester Film 2009:*

Inglorious Basterds

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):*

CoD6 MW:2 - noch nicht gespielt, aber mit Freunden diskutiert


----------



## marion9394 (8. Dezember 2009)

*bester film*
twilight 2 - eh klar! und star trek =)
*
bestes spiel*
assassins creed 2 
*bestes buch*
keins gelesen *schäm*
*bestes ereignis*
...natürlich das ich meine probezeit bestanden habe^^


----------



## Natar (8. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> *Bestes Buch 2009:*
> Der neue Elfen und Orks Band.



oh es gibt neue
danke für den tipp


----------



## X-Zero (8. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Buch*
Markus Heitz -  Die Legende der Albae Band 1

*Bester Film*
Ninja Assassin (weiß nicht ob der in Deutschland lief, hab ihn in Italien gesehen)

*Bestes Spiel PC*
Dragon Age Origins

*Bestes Spiel Konsole*
Uncharted 2 Among Thieves


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009*
Obamas Wahl zum Präsidenten der USA, wobei es im nachhinein auch nicht so der Hit zu sein scheint.

*Bestes Buch*
Macho Man

*Bester Film*
"Hangover" mit knappem Vorsprung, einfach SUPER lustiger Film wo jeder lachen kann.

*Bestes Spiel PC*
- (spiele zu wenig um es beurteilen zu können)

*Bestes Spiel Konsole*
- (spiele zu wenig um es beurteilen zu können)


----------



## Apuh (10. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Das Barack Obama zum Präsident gewählt worden ist und das Bayern München nicht Meister geworden ist.

*Bestes Buch 2009:*
Keine Ahnung

*Bester Film 2009:*
Zweiohrkücken und Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):*
Runes of Magic

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (Konsole):*
Resident Evil 5 für PS 3


----------



## Valinar (15. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:* 
Gab ja nun nicht viel...zwecks mangel Obama
*
Bester Film 2009:* 
Zombieland

*Bestes Spiel 2009:* 
Anno 1404


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Ereignis:
Bis vorgestern die Amtseinsetzung Obamas.
Jetzt, dass Berlusconi der alte Faschist so richtig auf die Fresse bekommen hat
Ansonsten die höchst erfolgreiche Naziblockade hier in der Stadt - Lüneburg ich liebe dich.

Bester Film:
Hangover
Star Trek
Inglorious Basterds vollkommen vergessen zu gucken

Bestes Spiel (PC):
Death Penalty (Flashgame)
So simpel. So schwer. So suchterregend.

Bestes Spiel (Konsole):
Kein Konsolenzocker.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (17. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Ereignis 2009:
Tod von Michael jackson...den Medien Hype und die ganzen heulenden Fans fand ich zum Brüllen lustig.

Bestes Buch 2009:
Leider ist das Lesen viel zu kurz gekommen dieses Jahr...

Bester Film 2009:
Ist zwar nicht dieses Jahr erschienen, aber ich habe ihn dieses Jahr zum ersten mal gesehn: Fear and Loathing in Las vegas... hab ich bestimmt 20-30x gesehn dieses Jahr^^... Johnny Depp in seiner besten Rolle.
Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):
Für mich Aion und Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):
Halo 3 ODST , hatmich am meisten gefesselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

Schule beendet ;=)


----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
als dieser mann das baby bekommen hat. fand ich schon sehr beeindruckend. ich liebe das morbide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bestes Buch 2009:*
och ich bin nicht so der bestseller-leser, deswegen sag ich pauschal mal >>terry pratchett - mort<<

*Bester Film 2009:*
zombieland!!!!!!!!
avatar seh ich erst morgen^^

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):*
runes of magic

*Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):*
singstar queen!


----------



## Noxiel (19. Dezember 2009)

Das "Ja-Wort" meiner, seit zwei Stunden, Verlobten.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Gz Noxiel


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das "Ja-Wort" meiner, seit zwei Stunden, Verlobten.




_Gluckwünsch!!!_


----------



## TaroEld (19. Dezember 2009)

Fettes Gratz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


B2t:
Bester Film: Zombieland. Lustig und Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestes Buch: Die Legende der Albae
Bestes Spiel (pc)): kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bestes Spiel(Konsole): Keine konsole


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

GZ nox!


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:
*Da gabs so viel, dass ich jetzt nichts weiss <3

*Bestes Buch 2009:
*Skulduggery Pleasant III

*Bester Film 2009:
*AVATAR der aufbruch nach Pandora... einfach eeeepic

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC):
*AC II

*Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):
*Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich auch AC II^^


----------



## Falathrim (20. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das "Ja-Wort" meiner, seit zwei Stunden, Verlobten.


Da kann man nur gratulieren
Glückwunsch Noxiel (:


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Ereignis 2009:
Beförderung, erste gemeinsame Wohnung mit meiner Freundin

Bester Film 2009
Hangover hab selten bei einem Film so gelacht!

Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)
Ganz klar Dragon Age Origins!


----------



## Potpotom (22. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das "Ja-Wort" meiner, seit zwei Stunden, Verlobten.


Glückwunsch dazu... aber sag mal, was machst du 2 Stunden nach dem "Ja-Wort" an der Kiste? Tztztz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dazu... aber sag mal, was machst du 2 Stunden nach dem "Ja-Wort" an der Kiste? Tztztz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja wieso, direkt danach war ich ja auch *in* der Kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch Nox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch bleibt bitte beim Thema des Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2009)

Na das gehört hier nicht hin. Hier gehts schließlich nicht um meine Verlobung sondern um die Highlights aus 2009. Schlüpfrige Bettgeschichten gibts hier eh nicht, also bitte wieder zurück zum Thema. Für die Danksagungen sage ich artig Danke aber weiteres, wenn überhaupt, bitte über PM.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (22. Dezember 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> *Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
> Auch wenn viele jetzt anders denken, fand ich die E_rnennung von Obama zum U.S.Präsidenten_ im Januar immer noch ziemlich episch. Klar, das ganze wirkte aufgezogen, aber dennoch... So viel positives ist allerdings auch nicht passiert dieses Jahr.





Konov schrieb:


> *Bestes Ereignis 2009*
> Obamas Wahl zum Präsidenten der USA, wobei es im nachhinein auch nicht so der Hit zu sein scheint.



Mal wieder richtig klugscheissen:  Die Ernennung Obamas zum U.S.-Präsident war im Jahr 2009 (20.1.2009), die Wahl Obamas war am  15.12.2008  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Bestes Buch 2009:*
The lost Symbol von Dan Brown, nicht weil ich es ein tolles Buch fand sondern weil es das einzige Buch war, das ich dieses Jahr gelesen habe, welches 2009 erschienen ist.

*Bester Film 2009:*
Zugegeben, das Niveau ist nicht sehr hoch, aber wenn ich einen Film bereits mehrere Male hintereinander gesehen habe, und ich ihn immer noch lustig fand muss er fast mein Highlight sein. Ich fand aber Inglourious Basterds, Avatar, Frost/Nixon, District 9, und Brüno auch gelungen.


*Bestes Spiel 2009(Konsole):*
Assassin's Creed 2, weil es das einzige Spiel war, welches mich nicht innerhalb von wenigen Stunden gelangweilt hat, ausserdem finde ich die Umsetzung aller italienischer Städte sensationell, wenn man z.B. schon Mal San Gimignano besucht hat, weiss man wie ähnlich das im Spiel aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Kategorie: * Bestes Album 2009*

Relapse: Refill von Eminem, also das bereitrs früher in diesem Jahr erschienene Album Relapse mit den gestern erschienenen Bonustracks, was mich gesamthaft überzeugt hat.


----------



## Perkone (22. Dezember 2009)

2009 für mich hmmm.

Bestes Game: Borderlands

Bester Film: Avatar

Bester Song: Gar keiner

Ansonsten, für mich ein Jahr wie jeder andere :O


----------



## Routa (22. Dezember 2009)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Eigentlich nur das ich mit der schule fertig bin und jetzt in der lehr bin 

*Bester Film 2009*
hangover war zum tot-lachen und avatar war auch sehr gut

*Bestes Spiel 2009 (PC)*
Bin eigentlich nicht mehr der grosse zocker, aber fand CoD 6 sehr gut

*Bestes Buch 2009 (Konsole)*
Hab eigentlich gar kein richtiges buch mehr gelesen(sollte mal wieder anfangen^^)


----------



## skyline930 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ereignis: Mein 22" Widescreen TFT von LG, der mein verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk ist, der nach 5 Jahren 17" Bildröhre einem wie ne Kinoleinwand vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buch: Hm, hab mir keine neuen Bücher seit nem Jahr geholt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Film: Kp, waren zuviele gut ^^
Spiel PC: Borderlands! (Konsole hab ich keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## kadomer (23. Januar 2010)

*Bestes Ereignis : *die Trennung von meiner jetzt-Ex*

Bester Film : * Avatar, weil der einfach nur der hammer ist und ich 
 	twilight nicht mag*

Bestes Spiel(PC) : *Runes of magic*

Bestes Spiel(Konsole) : ------------

Bestes Album : *Subway to Sally- Kreuzfeuer*



*Gruss aus der Finsternis


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Silvester 09/10

*Bester Film 2009*
Avatar

*Bestes Spiel 2009*
WoW ist zwar nicht neu, aber ... trd WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bestes Buch 2009*
Arthas - auufstieg des lichkings


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

*Bestes Ereignis 2009:*
Das endlich ein neues Jahr anbricht o.O

*Bester Film 2009*
Fast and Furious :>

*Bestes Spiel 2009*
Assassins Creed 2

*Bestes Buch 2009*
Dan Browns Symbol


----------

